
Bloomberry – best match3 game for iOS and Andoid - Bloomberry
Hello Guys! Today we, Skyway Lab, want to share good news with you. We completed the development of the Bloomberry simulator and published it in Google Play and App Store. In this mercenary-humanistic quest we made Bloomberry, a simulator with a cumulative effect. Easier, &quot;match 3&quot; in the best traditions of Candy Crush and Fishdom.<p>Such games are always in the tops of Google Play and the App Store. People love them, but we love people. Therefore in Blumberry there is all the most important thing:<p>• The game is free;
• beautiful graphics;
• Appetizing fruit;
• The story without problems;
• tempting bonuses with persistent addiction;
• mi-mi-mylish characters;
• additional puzzles to avoid boredom;
• You can add friends with Facebook, go to visit, give and receive gifts.<p>Requirements for Bloomberry are minimal, will go on any smartphone and tablet; Internet for the game is not needed. Players who love everything and more will be able to buy game content.
======
Bloomberry
Link is inside my profile.

~~~
Bloomberry
Nice

